# Treiber fuer WLAN Uebersetzen



## Joerg66 (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine PCMCIA WLAN Karte fuer mein Laptop gekauft es ist eine Conceptronic c54rc Version 2. Ich habe den Original-Treiber sowie den des RT-Projektes versucht zu uebersetzen, bei letzterem habe ich das Problem mit der nicht vorhandenen config.h im 2.6.er Kernel habe geloest, ist ja auch gut dokumentiert. Leider bekomme ich jetzt einen Fehler, den ich nicht deuten kann:

bash-3.1# make
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23.1'
  CC [M]  /home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.o
/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function `RT2500_probe':
/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.c:259: error: structure has no member named `wireless_handlers'
/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function `RT2500_open':
/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.c:343: warning: `deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:64)
/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.c:343: warning: passing arg 2 of `request_irq' from incompatible pointer type
/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.c: In function `rt2500_init_module':
/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.c:1009: error: implicit declaration of function `pci_module_init'
make[2]: *** [/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [_module_/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.23.1'
rt2500.ko failed to build!
make: *** [module] Error 1



Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich hier weiterkomme? Ich benutze Slack11


----------



## Laudian (23. Februar 2008)

So wies dasteht ist das ein Problem im Quellcode, den der Compiler nicht mag. 

Stell mal bitte den Codebereich aus er "/home/susanne/downloads/rt2500-1.1.0-b4/Module/rtmp_main.c" um die Codezeile 1009 herum hier rein ... da duerften wenige Zeilen reichen. 

Da tritt der Fehler auf. Nach Fehlerausgabe handelt es sich um ne implizite Funktionsdeklaration, wie sich das darstellt kann man aber erst sagen, wenn man den Sourcecodebereich hat ...


----------



## Joerg66 (24. Februar 2008)

Hi, mach ich:

Code um Zeile 1009:
// =======================================================================
// LOAD / UNLOAD sections
// =======================================================================
//
// Driver module load function
//
static INT __init rt2500_init_module(VOID)
{
    return pci_module_init(&rt2500_driver);
}

//
// Driver module unload function
//
static VOID __exit rt2500_cleanup_module(VOID)
{
    pci_unregister_driver(&rt2500_driver);
}

module_init(rt2500_init_module);
module_exit(rt2500_cleanup_module);


Aber ich haenge mal die ganze Datei dran, sind nur 1022 Zeilen, weil in Zeile 259 und 343 gibts ja auch probleme.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Februar 2008)

Ist es vielleicht moeglich dass der WLAN-Support im Kernel nicht aktiv ist und somit die entsprechenden Header vielleicht garnicht zum Zug kommen?

Welche Distribution nutzt Du?


----------



## Joerg66 (24. Februar 2008)

Hm,
ich meine alles an zu haben, allerdings koennte auch was durchgeflutscht sein, werds kontrollieren. Ich benutze Slackware 11 und den Kernel 2.6.23.1.


----------



## Joerg66 (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,
hab die Kerneleinstellungen kontrolliert. Sowas wie in der Anleitung:
Network device support  --->
    Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->
         Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)
    PCMCIA network device support  --->
         PCMCIA network device support
           Pcmcia Wireless LAN
        [ ]     Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support


gibt es bei mir nicht. Entweder kann ich einen Chipsatz auswaehlen, wobei meiner nicht dabei ist, oder nix. PCMCIA Wireless LAN steht nicht da :-(
Hab alles durchsucht, oder doch nicht? Mann . . . . .


----------

